

Ask HN: Is there a web framework as 'good' as Rails for Clojure? - rman666


======
codeslinger
Noir is not bad. I've been using it for a side project. Its no Rails, but its
the best option I've found for Clojure at this point.

<http://webnoir.com/>

~~~
Jacquass12321
you wanted to link <http://webnoir.org/> the .com is somewhat different.

------
mjansen401
Check out Joodo. There's a good getting started section and sample app
instructions - <http://www.joodoweb.com/>

------
moomin
Not yet. But when there is, it'll be called Noir.

There's a lot of components of a good web framework, some of them just aren't
there yet.

